# I Just Seriously Got Into a Physical Fight with my Brother?!?!?



## bCreative (Apr 6, 2009)

My brother and I just got into this heated argument about something extremely stupid and yeah we started hitting each other. But this mother****er just took the shit way too damn far!! He's grabbing me, choking me, throwing me on the ground and he even head butted me like I'm a ****ing man!!!! WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH HIM!!!! I need to get away from him or I might seriously kill his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I'd call the police!! Get him away from you before something really bad happends!!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there anyone else around so it doesn't happen again? I'm with Karren, maybe you should call the cops?

That's scary.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 6, 2009)

That' scary! I'd wouldn't wanna be near him after that if I was you.


----------



## P.I.T.A (Apr 6, 2009)

*I agree with Karren, I would def be calling the cops. There is NEVER an excuse for behavior like that, ever!*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 6, 2009)

I would call the police asap. That's insane! Me and my brothers have gotten into serious fights when we were kids but at our age now? I'd make sure he was thrown in the slammer.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope you are okay....please update us!

Physical violence no matter who it is comming from is NOT acceptable!!


----------



## Anjel. (Apr 7, 2009)

lol, me and my brother getting into physical fights like this was really common, before we even had knife marks on our doors from chasing each other with knifes trying to stab each other. lol We even got into a straight brawl on his wedding day, ahha you can see some bruises and scratch marks on his face on the wedding photos. Lol

But when its all said in done, we still love each other. He's beaten the shit outta me multiple times, but I still love him. We just both have temper issues. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2009)

Anjel, that as may be, the original poster obviously found this distressing, rather than amusing, and I think playing it down is not responsible - this guy sounds a little bit unhinged.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 7, 2009)

As an adult or even a teen there is no excuse for violence. I think a man who beets up on a woman who is less physically strong is appalling. I hope you are OK.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 7, 2009)

i would definately at the very least tell your parents. if you have any marks on you i would call the police.

i know when my brother was younger he used to do the same thing when we were fighting and would try to choke me, and i told my mom and she told him if he ever laid a finger on me agian she would call the cops on him.

so i know you may think the whole police thing may seem harsh to you, but you need to let him know that this is not okay and you will defend yourself even if it means he gets in trouble for what he did. Even if you do not press charges you should get it down that he did this and you could have the police tell him what could happen to him if you did press charges (as in jail time fines probation ect.)

i am really sorry this had to happen to you and i know it is super scary, i think talking to someone also may help if you are very distressed about this.

please keep us updated.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 7, 2009)

So, what happened? What did you end up doing?


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh wow




Call the police, that's just not on at all. Are you badly hurt?? Maybe you should go get yourself checked out.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys...I don't think I'll be calling the cops. But I think the problem is that we are around each other too much and I need to move out and just get away from him.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2009)

Well as long as you feel comfortable and safe for now, that's the important thing! glad to hear you're ok though!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2009)

OK it just happened again!!! We just got into this heated argument and once again we're fighting?!?! I don't know whats going on with us, usually when we fight we makeup pretty quickly but now it just seems to get worse and worse.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2009)

you definitely need to speak to either your parents or the police. People who behave like this toward women don't change. You need to stop this situation getting any worse before it gets any more dangerous for your health and safety!

Please stay safe and keep us updated about your situation


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2009)

Again?! I know he's your brother and all but the same rules still apply: men do not hit women and the fact is you are both grown-ups now. I know how tension in the family can be. Hell, it's the main reason I moved out when I was 16. I may have it a bit harder financially but that's a price I'm willing to pay to keep my sibling relationships civil. Even now, I still want to kick my brother's ass for his stupid remarks but not living at home having to deal with all the bullshit makes it much easier.


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2009)

If you fear for you safety then call 911 now!! Other wise get out of there or at the least stop talking to him and let things cool off.. What's the argument over any way?


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea, what are you guys fighting over? =(


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 7, 2009)

Again?! This is a cycle that NEEDS to be broken...i dont understand how you could just continue to let it happen? I mean, unless you were over exaggerating...If it were me, regardless if he was my brother or not...I would be on the phone with the police!


----------

